# Horrible things people say



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

So today in class we were talking about what we're planning to do over the summer. I excitedly told the class that I'm getting a rat in a week. Most everyone looked confused, and then this one girl very seriously goes, "I like rats where I can see them. Squished dead in a trap." My mouth just dropped open. Like...how could a comment like that be accepted in polite society? I don't like bugs but if somebody told me they were getting a pet roach I wouldn't be like, "Smush it all over the ground!" or something, you know? And it was so weird because nobody even reacted to her comment.

Now I feel sad and I want to cuddle Schnookums. Only 1 week and 1 day left. 

What are some of the things people say to you, and what have your replies been?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

"Do they have rabies?"
- "Do you?"

"Will they eat you?"
- "No, but who knows about that dog *shudder*. "

"Do you have plague?"
- "...... Yes. *Cough cough cough* "

"Do they bite?"
- "Only people I don't like."

"You CARRY THEM AROUND?"
- "You'd prefer I let them run about your house?"

"Ew, yuck, I mean, just... yuck, ew. I prefer dogs and cats."
- "Ew, yuck, I mean, just... yuck, ew."

"Do you feed them to the cat?"
- "Nah, the cat's gonna feed them, when I get it fattened up."


Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

"Don't let it touch me it's gross"
-You're too gross to touch him...

"If he bites me I'll throw him"
-1 they don't bite
2 I'll throw you...

"Yuck, why Rats? there just so, ew."
-becuase they tend to be smarter then idiots like you...

"why's his tail like that?"
the better to gross you out with my dear


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, most, if not all, rat lovers have to hear things like that. People are so ignorant and rude. I even have to hear that stuff from my own relatives - my grandma always asks me if they've tried to eat me yet, or jokes about buying poison..


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

My dads like that, hes always saying 'if you get rats, i get a pellet gun' and stuff. Hed never hurt them but he makes it really obvious that he doesnt like them. Luckily for me a few of my friends are rats fans so we can talk about how cute and freaking awesome they are, and im going on an animal course where there are rats. However there are still people on that course who dont like them and on my induction somoene saw them and was all 'eew *shudder*. i HATE rats'. I hope they pee on her <3


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

It's just so annoying when people make judgements about stuff they don't know. I admit, the first time I held a rat, its tail freaked me out and I was worried it was gonna poop on me, but to actively wish an animal (especially a mammal!) would suffer and die is...well there's something wrong with that.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I get the "vermin" comment all the time...

"You have VERMIN?"
-'No, I have rats.'

"Won't they get you sick?"
- 'I'm more likely to get sick from YOU.'

"Why in the world do you have something that gross in your house?"
- 'Would you prefer snakes? tarantulas? scorpions? centapeeds? lizards? Oops, have those too...' (plus birds and a hermit crab, ALL thanks to the hubby)


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I was chatting to a friend online the other day, saying about all the problems I've been having with Carrot lately, and he said:

'It can't be healthy keeping rats as pets.'

To which I replied 'It can't be healthy drinking your own weight in alcohol every weekend, but you still do it.' And I deleted him.

My babies are lovely.
I also threatened a workmate that I would drown his grandson if a bucket if he so much as mentioned doing the same to my rat. Heh.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

What a crappy friend xampx! When you're looking for a good friend or a sympathetic ear, they go and criticize something they know nothing about!

I've officially decided: I'm a rat person. I love dogs, and I like cats OK, but something about the little buggers is just so heartwarming.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

People have said to me: "Yuck, what a disgusting creature!" and "Don't you ever bring your rat to my house, they all have diseases! It's genetical!"... "You're insane! Why would you want a rat?!"... "Your pet is so disgusting!" Ah well...i get annoyed, mostly because i feel that those persons won't respect my feelings and the fact that i like to have rats.

I'm pretty lucky about my family, though... My whole family loves my rats, even my granny! She'll grab Boris and huggle him! Even though he's doesn't like hugs all that much.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Hehe I like imagining a granny hugging on a rat. But what kind of rat doesn't like hugs?! Silly Boris.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my mom is usually really sweet, but one day she thought it would be funny to put an empty box of decon on top of my rat cage. not funny. i almost cried. like seriously, wtf?

also, trying to find another place to live for next school year (i CANNOT and WILL NOT stay here again) is hard. the lady i called yesterday asked "you have rats? like, real rats? or guinea pigs?" and then she said "they're okay as long as they stay in their cage". so yeah, whatever, they'll "stay in their cage". also, landlords are often like, "it's a $200 deposit per animal". well **** that ****. lol.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

OnlyOno...I know exactly how you feel. My apartment requires a $250 deposit PER animal...and you're technically only allowed to have two animals. Well next year we have two dogs, a cat, and my two rats, so screw that. One of the dogs doesn't count as a pet (he's being trained as a seeing-eye dog), we're registering the other, and we're registering one of my rats. I really don't think some maintenance guy is going to come in my room, see two rats in a cage, and call us in as going over the pet limit, but if so I'll just pay the fine. The cat used to be a stray and kind of just follows my roommate around. I'm just hoping for the best!

But yeah they were like, "As long as it doesn't come out of its cage!" Well assuming they won't have cameras in my bedroom I think I'll be fine. And it made me so mad, they asked what species my animal was, and I said, "Rat. Fancy rat." And they stared and me for like 5 seconds and then go, "You mean a gerbil?"

Right, I'm so dumb, I say "rat" instead of "gerbil". *sigh*


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I THINK the only reason most people have such a problem with rats and snakes and tarantulas and (fill in the blank) is because they are also "pests" and some CAN be dangerous (some snakes are, others not. Some spiders are, others not... Rats CAN carry disease... etc...)

But then, feral cats and dogs are the same way - we just domesticated them FIRST, so people don't see it that way. *sigh* It's all a need for public education. I've even gotmy neighbor to not run away if I have my rose hair tarantula on my hand near her...  

Now just to work on family with the ratties...


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

kenRakuu said:


> "If he bites me I'll throw him"


See, my response to that would be: "If you want to see what a crushed trachea feels like, go right ahead."


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah - Tony would likely do the same! the idiots... 

Now, if it were a WILD rat, I'd likely fling it very hard onto a hard surface in hopes of killing it to do a necropsy to see if it had rabies, but not a PET rat. Pet rats shouldn't EVER attack unless they are getting hurt. THEN, it's completely expected.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Necropsy won't indicate rabies. Gotta biopsy and send brain tissue off for testing.

I understand that wild rats/mice/etc. are bad. They chew on your wires, pee in your insulation, and generally screw up your house. But I just can't be scared of them or hate them. I actually saved a wild mouse from a barn cat once (it had cat food, it's okay). Picked it up with my bare hands and carried the poor, terrified thing out into a field.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

xampx said:


> I was chatting to a friend online the other day, saying about all the problems I've been having with Carrot lately, and he said:
> 
> *'It can't be healthy keeping rats as pets.'
> 
> ...


I laughed so hard, that's the greatest comeback..

My parents both like rats, so I'm lucky on that point. Some of my friends think it's weird, and it's ALWAYS the tail that gets people. I had a friend over a few days ago (who actually let Lizzy climb on her) and she was absolutely disgusted by the tail.


----------



## lil_rob123 (Apr 21, 2008)

the worst one ive heard was .... i have rats .... for my snake...


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I know what yuo mean JulesMichy - I LIKE the wild ones, they just arn't always safe - there's this one virus carried by deer mice in the Southwest of the US that's deadly within a couple days, and can stay in the feces for YEARS. And they were trying to chew through my water pipes by the hot water heater... Other than that, I think wild ones should be able to live...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lil_rob123 said:


> the worst one ive heard was .... i have rats .... for my snake...


I had a coworker invite my boys over to play... with his snake...

Then he admitted he was kidding, his snake was terrified of live prey and would only eat frozen.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> kenRakuu said:
> 
> 
> > "If he bites me I'll throw him"
> ...


I so agree. I don't understand how you could threaten them, they're tiny and fragile. (I'd like to think of my two, one pound and 3 and a half ounce rat as tiny. lol ) It's sick.


----------



## Ilovegerbilsandrats (Apr 25, 2008)

Reading all these makes me so angry...I hope when I get my rats people won't be like that! My mom loves rats, so that's not a problem, and most of my friends think they're adorable. I just despise people who make their hatred of rats so public. People don't come up to you while you're walking your dog and say "Ew, I hate dogs!" even if they're afraid of dogs. It seems like it would be common sense not to tell someone that their pet it's ugly or gross. *sighs*


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Why do you have rats?

Me: IT"S CUUUUUTE ::holds up picture of NumNums in a can on her phone::

It's just like a tiny dog, cept I do not have to get up off my ass to take it out side to ----. Best yet it doesn't bite.

or

Because it's the closest to a child I can get, with out having to crap one out myself.

Boyfriend, "Why would you want another rat?"

Me: You DO know it's them over you right?

About having rats, "Your crazy."

Me: No I am not, you all are insane. See I'm normal."

Lady at work looking at our rat traps, "Why arn't there any rats in there?"

"Because if my fatty is any indication, that hole is to small, and well, unlike you there smart."

Lady: "Oh, , ew, big rats."

"Becareful they don't eat you." ::walks away::


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

RoRo said:


> Lady: "Oh, , ew, big rats."
> 
> "Becareful they don't eat you." ::walks away::


I LOVE that one! Silly humans... they just don't understand the poor little ratties... :roll:


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

You got WHAT???????? 
-Rats
Yak, I hate the tails
_They need them for balance and heat regulation.
Mmm and then they usually calm down. Then I tell them that after years of owning dogs, and still do, I am gradually preferring the rats. Then I tell them funny stories about their personalities and the mischievous nature of them.
But I can't help that people silently think I am crazy that an adult person has rats for fun.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I unfortunately know many adults who thing that owning any live animal isn't "fun." Well, they're likely to not live as long, so it's not too bad... :lol: That actually includes my parents, too - sheesh!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

as refering to their tails. "Didn't you know rats where snakes once. YEAH, but to make the EXTRA SPECIAL God let them keep their scaly tails to remind them how lucky they are. Because now they are cuter furrier, and so much fun."


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think, despite all of this, opinions are gradually changing towards our rat-folk. Whenever I go to the pet shop or to the vets and get chatting away with people, I find more and more people who are interested (although, ok kind of surprised) in the rats and who don't immediately hate them.

Of course, I'd had the comments "My dog is hungry" "Look Kitty! It's a big mouse to play with!" etc etc. I've even had one woman start shouting and threatening that she's about to faint because of the vermin in the waiting room; and asked me to get out (nooo fricken way missy!). Whenever I see my aunt I'm always lectured about how keeping so many rats are 'unhealthy', will make me sick blah blah. It makes me sick and tired of people sometimes. It hurts and it is incredibly hard to handle at times.

But then I have the days when I go to the petshop and play with the rats there (haha I'm such a regular down there) and all the kids run up and ask questions, they want to stroke it and all that stuff. There's the parents standing in the background looking quite white that eventually turn around and say "won't it bite you?" "it's sitting so still!" "are they good pets?" and come around, slowly, to the idea of rats being a very good pet to consider. It's the mum's who stand back and say "oh no, I hate the tails!" to whom I go back to say "Have you ever felt a rats tail?". When I call their bluff, they come and touch, stroke and if they're confident enough, within 5 minutes are holding one. Bingo, another rattie convert.

Our lovely domestics are living in the shadows of their poor wild bretheren (although, the wild ones can't really be blamed either can they? nature and all that) and it will take time, but I think there will be a day when rats are accepted as pets - healthy, clean pets - just as hamsters, rabbits etc are today


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If we get another negative comment we could ask why they have a domestic dog or cat (if they have any) and not a wild wolf or bob cat for a pet. Of course we know the answer. So we have domestic pet rats instead of the wild ones; they are not alike anymore.
And the comment about "yes, but that tail", we can counter with the question how dangerous they think a tail could be? Dogs and cats still have "scary" sharp teeth and claws.
Once they have met your cutest rat in person for a few minutes they usually will change their mind (my experience)


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't get the tail thing. What's with that? Dogs have tails, cats have tails...so what, rats have tails?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Because they're hairless, I think. The same reason people dislike 'Chinese Crested' (a hairless variety) dogs. What they fail to realize is that in comparison to other creature, humans are some of the ugliest things alive.

Lord forbid they ever get near a 'naked' rattie


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

The worst comments Emily and I have ever heard are "Can I use them for target practice?", which we've gotten a countless number of times, and one girl told us: "Normal people don't have rats." In general, we just ignore it, since there's no changing it. :/ Our peers here are pretty much hicks. Though, there are a few things I wish we could have replied with..

The thing that got me about the comments, though, are that the teacher (we get these comments at school) lets people criticize us and ask us ridiculous questions like that. :/ Eh, oh well. My family all like my rats (grandmother included ), and they'll hold them and play with them without a problem, so I feel better about it when I go home.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a good one....



So i figure i was safe with a rat on my shoulder in a pets store....guess not.


This black lady follows me...while talking extremly loud behind me...about me...nothing out of the ordinary...

she then notices i have a rat.....an freaking flipps out....OH MY GOD!!!! IS IT REAL? IS IT REAL? OH SHI****T!!! CRAZY WHITE GIRL GOT A RATS ON HER SHOULDER.....OH GOD I HOPE IT DOESN'T BITE ME....OH LORDY...


BLAH BLAH BLAH.......


it was about the crazyest reaction i have ever gotten....besides the people who tried pulling my pants off....and the old lady who faked a heart attack...


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG! Although Jingles that's actually a bit funny. At least she didn't say anything *really* mean...she sounds just really surprised. But what was she saying before?


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

just commenting on me green hair...your kind of right....she didn't really say anything mean......


twas just strange......very strange


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*most* middle/last age people seem to be a little strange - I know my grandmother would FREAK if she knew I had rats. She's 94 this year, and fragile, plus she lives 1200 miles away, so she doesn't need to know...  But all my church friends are like "EEWWWWW!!! How can you stand animals like that????" (I have many "weird" animals...) Though, a friend of Tony's came over and held our male straight off with no qualms - and he's in his mid-fiftyies... That surprized me! 

Now I have to see what my dad does with mine - I'm only having Momma Mia and her babies stay at home with me, the rest are temporarily being relocated to a friend's house 45 minutes away so my parents don't totally flip out being surrounded by ratties...lol! I'll let you know then...


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i want those eggs but there is none at the entrance!!!


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think people are just...confused about rats. Confused and stupid. Rats are pretty fucking clean, probably cleaner than dogs. Heaps of people look at me weird when I tell them I have pet rats. "Do they have diseases?" Actually, yes, yes I thought it would be great fun to keep a pet with diseases. Some might argue that that goes against common sense, but im that kind of person! *rolls eyes* Honestly. What a stupid thing to say. Don't even get me started on what people say about my piercings.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

I read somewhere that rats are some of the cleanest animals alive. That's how the wild ones are able to live in sewers and garbage dumps: they have such good hygiene, they don't get sick and die like other animals would. I also read that they spend over 1/3 of their waking life grooming.

When I tell people those facts, especially the last one, they seem to get a new appreciation for the animals.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Jingles said:


> i want those eggs but there is none at the entrance!!!


you have to 1) register, and 2) be there RIGHT AT THE START OF THE HOUR - any time that ends in :00. THAT'S when the eggs are out. Try at midnight or the wee hours of the morning or such - times where fewer people will be awake. I got three my first try and then killed one on purpose (wouldn't let me abandon it) so as to pick up two different ones...  

oh, and have NOTHING ELSE UP ON YOUR COMPUTER!!! Let your computer use as much power as it can on that internet browser to load and reload pages so as to get the eggs as quickly as possible... GOOD LUCK!

Sorry about jackin the post!


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

I've kept snakes for 10 years, so I thought I'd heard it all through snake comments over the years, but these are pretty good - in a frustrating way of course.

The number 1 stupid snake question - "is it poisonous?" 

- Yeah, I'm holding a poisonous snake right now, within feet of you. And it sleeps in my son's room. (My 3.5 year old has had my snake(s) in his room for over a year now.) :roll: 

Now, I have a rat cage in my classroom (I'm a teacher), and my adult corn snake in there as well. (An adult corn snake is about as big around as a golf ball) And one evening last week when we had an open house, all I head was this series of comments, in this order...

1. Oh, you have a snake! (generally pleased)
2. You have rats too? (disbelief) 
3. Oh, are the rats to feed the snake?

Seriously? Do you see the size of the snake? Do you see the size of the rats? The rats would tear that snake up in a fight. Plus, do you not see the 3 levels of pink and yellow matching fleece things that say "cheeky monkey" all over them, and the toys, and the food dish, and the litter box, and they sign with their names on it? :roll: :roll: Yeah, all that is for 'feeders".

But honestly - these times when people make the comments are the PERFECT opportunity to teach them something and help change their opinion about rats. I've done it with dozens of people regarding snakes. It can happen if you're friendly and positive. Snotty comments will just solidify their view of you as a weird rat person.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I like taking my rat into a doller store that allows rats by my friends house. IT has really cool stuff, but it's so hard to get around with all the mexican's and asians in there... LOL there probably like WTF a white person...

WHY em I pointing out their races.

SIMPLY because when I walk by with NumNums on my shoulder they give me WIDE SPACES. And I swear not one person will come close to me. It's great it's like parting the waters when walking.

Ciourse it don't help when my rat gets a little jumpy cause he wants attention.\

I nono what they say, cause yeah, I only speak english.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I got a new horrible thing people say. I had my rat out.

"What a lovely rat."

"Thank you."

"Wow, he's show quality."

"Uhhh.... ... um... ... He's just a rat."

"No he's rare, look at those red eyes, and the markings."

"... ...Hahaha yeah, if he had kids I wonder what they'd look like." Me sarcastic of course and not knowing what else to say.

"I would like to breed him." Bluntly stated. "I breed rats, and yes he would make lovely babies."

Of course we all know about not knowing the linage of rats and that is a bad idea, of course not wanting to crush her. "250 dollors and first pick of the littler."

Without skipping a beat, "I'll get back to you on that."

X_X my rats original mama knows this person. I can't wait till she hears about this. ESPECIALLY if she decides to find me and accept my sarcastic offer... ... I should have said a 1000 LOL


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

So, it's not so much that he's said it, but one of my closest friends has like this obscene fear of Rodents, He wont even come over my house not that my boys are here, it's been over a month it's kinda upsetting to me, well actually really freakishly upsetting, becuase I love my rats, they make me smile and they make me so happy, but my friends are unaccepting and fearful.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

That's so bizarre! You'd think especially if you offered to stay out of the room where the rats were, or to cover their cage or something, he'd chill out a bit. Goodness!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

That sounds like many of my church friends - they will NEVER enter my house because of the tarantulas, scorpions, or snakes, or even lizards! (heck, if my mother knew my hubby and I had snakes, SHE would never enter my home!).... Not even if they are covered, not even if they are in another room where they cannot be seen or whatever... My biggest question is whether my PASTOR will ever visit the house - he and his wife are EXTREMELY nervous about snakes! lol! THey jump when they see one 100 yards away! heh... 

And then there are those who wouldn't because of the rats. "hey, it's fine that YOU like them, but *shudders* NOT for me."


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Well for goodnessakes, tell your church friends God made rats too, and He said "It's Good" when he was done making all that stuff. I don't think He overlooked rats- He didn't say "It's all good but those rats and snakes!!" LOL Tell your pastor to get over it. Geesh, grow some brass ones, man! (ok, maybe you shouldn't say it that way verbatim.) :lol: 

I get creeped out by certain buggies... scorpions give me the absolute willies. There are reasons... long story. But I can't stand the sight of them, even in a petshop behind glass. 

Still, I'd never say to someone, "You have a WHAT?!" or question their sanity!! :roll: 

We had snakes for years, and raised feeders (sorry to anyone who's sensitive about that). I never had an odor problem with my rats. I had over 100 at one time- four tanks of breeders and two big metal stock tanks, to seperate the males and females, and never once did anyone mention an odor in our house. 

On the other hand we had a batch of "cute" fuzzy chicks, and wow in a week they'd stunk up the house so bad we had to move them to the barn. I'd take rats any day.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

When I first got my ratties my workmates were like "tell me when they're fat enough to feed the woma pythons"
I'd laugh and say, "those captive snakes couldn't handle LIVE rats, they'd be rat meat in seconds. (starts a Homer like voice) Mmmm, snake guts^_^"
Haha
Usually it's the Reptiles guys that love to joke about feeding my girls to their snakes, lol.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Btw, Mary, LOVE your sig.^_^


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, L

*grin*
When we'd feed, we sometimes had to take the rat back out- they made friends with the snakes. Don't let anyone tell you they're dumb. LOL

I loved my herps, but would rather have rodent pals, honestly. Less work (yes, they really are), less specialized, expensive equipment like lights, heat lamps, etc, and more interesting. I love both, just prefer fur to scales.

Back to the topic... I think the worst thing anyone said about my pets was: "Don't touch that! It's dirty!" 

A woman interviewing for my daycare to her child. I felt bad for the poor kid. He was so interested. I hope he grows up and buys a big python and educates Mommy Dearest. ;-)

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Marysmuse said:


> I loved my herps, but would rather have rodent pals, honestly. Less work (yes, they really are), less specialized, expensive equipment like lights, heat lamps, etc, and more interesting. I love both, just prefer fur to scales.


 I'm with you there - at 13 snakes right now, mostly my hubby's... ***And we do our very best to respect all the animals we deal with at each stage of their lives, furred or not, when dealing with the digestive issues of all these animals in our lives*** (starred part was edited...)

(and this part doesn't make sense now... :wink: ) BUT NOT MY PETS!!! NO WAY JOSE!!!! (that's pronouced 'ho-zay' for those who don't know...) :mrgreen: And I don't like certain people I know insinuating that I'll use them for food as soon as they bite me... Nope - already happened when Beauty mistook my finger for a pizza crust!

ps edit: I DO respect all these animals, and try to do so no matter what. And the increase in respect for rats about 5 months ago truely changed my habits with my scaled animal's... weekly major maintainance issues.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*sob* I want a dragon, but it won't verify my registration. And I had to use my alternate addy since it won't work with Hotmail. Frustrating!!!!

Sigh. Oh well, it's not as though I don't have enough to do.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Can we please not talk about your feeders here? There are plenty of other forums for that.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I know some people don't like when others talk about feeders but where do you think people got the idea of feeder rats? It's becuse it's natural in the wild. The snakes go out and hunt down their pray and go for the kill. I know it's horrible when you love ratties like we all do but please try to remember that is does happen in nature. We shouldn't discriminte against people that use feeders unless it's someone using feeders that are really meant to be pet rats. She wasn't trying to make it obvious either, just stating facts. It wasn't rubbed in anyones face troll style.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Look, I work at a research lab and volunteer at a zoo with a large population of herps. I'm not particularly sensitive to "horrible" treatment of rats, okay? But you're on a rat forum, and it's insensitive to talk about the ways that you kill rats, quick and painless or not.

You want to raise feeders, go ahead. Don't talk about it here. Find a herp forum instead.

ETA: And actually, snakes don't "hunt down prey". They're ambush predators, and camouflage themselves in bushes or leaf litter and then attack prey that comes within reach. If they miss, they retreat back to their hiding place and wait until another opportunity comes along.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> We had snakes for years, and raised feeders (sorry to anyone who's sensitive about that).


relax. she apologized in advance... and it's not like she's talking about taking her pets and feeding them off. if you don't like it, look past it. her snakes need to eat too.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> Marysmuse said:
> 
> 
> > We had snakes for years, and raised feeders (sorry to anyone who's sensitive about that).
> ...


If she apologized in advance, then she recognized the need to apologize. This is really a simple formula that should be obvious to anyone with common sense. Rat forum for owners of pet rats = do not talk about feeding rats to snakes. Period.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

honestly though, did you notice that no one else said anything about it? if they didn't like it, then they just ignored it.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

This topic has come up on this forum before, and it has been similarly shut down before by multiple posters, including mods. As I said, it's common sense not to talk about certain topics.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

alright fine. 
i'll stop just for the sake of not taking up even more of this thread.


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

But it didn't come up in this way. She wasn't rubbing it in anyones faces and she was just mentioning how she feeds her pet...are you gonna get mad if I told you I fed a ferret steak because I killed a cow? I'll bet YOU eat dead cow too. What makes them any less important than rats and you don't get upset every time a burger king commercial comes on right?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Kellye said:


> But it didn't come up in this way. She wasn't rubbing it in anyones faces and she was just mentioning how she feeds her pet...are you gonna get mad if I told you I fed a ferret steak because I killed a cow? I'll bet YOU eat dead cow too. What makes them any less important than rats and you don't get upset every time a burger king commercial comes on right?


Jesus... :roll:

This isn't the appropriate forum for talking about feeding snakes. Just like going on a vegetarian forum and talking about eating KFC isn't appropriate. What part of that is difficult for you to comprehend?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

okay, i have to come back into this. 

what if someone is offended by you saying jesus? you sure didn't think twice about saying that.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

This isn't a religious forum. You're really making this more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

and you aren't? her feeding her snakes wasn't the point of her post.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

No, I pointed out the fact that talking about feeders, how they're kept, how they're killed (which Buggzter did), on a forum dedicated to people who love rats is inappropriate, asked them not to, and reminded them that there are forums that are dedicated to discussion of that nature. Especially when she mentioned that she used to _live feed_, which a big no-no on this forum.

It really shouldn't have progressed past a simple: "Oops, you're right. Sorry."


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

the actually killing part may have been a bit much, but at least she didn't go into detail, right? this whole situation could have been a whole lot worse, which it's not.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, well, obviously I've opened a can of worms. And that is what I was apologizing for in advance. 

I am not, and will not, apologize for having had snakes or feeding live prey. It was a simple necessity. Our snakes were mostly "rescued", and were wild-caught adults. They could not be re-trained to eat frozen without excessive and possibly fatal stress. 
I much, much, much prefer feeding frozen prey, both for humane reasons and for safety for the snake, but 'nuff said, I'm not going to get into that, as it is a discussion for a herp forum. I just wanted to clarify where I'm coming from.
Just to be clear, I no longer own snakes (too much work).

The only reason I mentioned my experiences in the first place was to point out how smart rats are. And that people say horrible things about other pets too. 

I never suggested or intended that anyone would feed their pet rat to anything. Any more than I'd suggest you feed your dog to your pet caimen.

When Ken and I met, he had a snake, I had a rat. He mourned with me when Max passed on, and never even joked about feeding my pet to his. We've been married over a decade, so obviously herp owners and rat owners can get along. It just takes some mutual respect and tolerance.

I'm thinking it will be best if I retire now from this discussion. I certainly don't want to ruffle anyone's fur. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I ditto the previous post for a large part. I wish I HADN"T started some of my old snakes on live the way I did. Once I got to know the critters, I switched as quickly as possible, and that was about 5 months ago now. I've made as sure as possible ALL ANIMALS INVOLVED ARE TREATED WITH THE BEST RESPECT POSSIBLE in reguards to each part and stage of their lives. (Is that better?) 

Oh, and I edited (*cough* will be editing in a minute here...) that last post - please forgive me for not rereading it before posting, but my husband had to suddenly visit the ER for an 8mm kidney stone that was trying to pass, and I hit "post" before I was even 1/4 done rereading... It was insensitive, but I usually reread to tone it down and I didn't. My mistake.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

I started a rat vs. snake forum so we can talk more about this (respectfully!) since I think it's an interesting topic.

But back to horrible things people say...

I was on a pest website today (looking for how to get rid of spiders) and they had a section for rats. They actually said, "Rats are some of the filthiest creatures known to man."

I was like, seriously? Are you KIDDING me? Even wild rats are probably cleaner than dogs!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Silly humans - they don't realize that rats are just so ingenuitous that they can practically live ANYWHERE!!! They scavenge, and yeah they can live in sewers if there is nowhere better to live (and of course they BREED there...)... They are only dirty from *necessity*, but most humans don't care enough to see that! idiots, thinking they are better than everything else. 

Either conclusion: we are a random chance happening of evolution along with the rest of life on earth (and the universe, if it's out there...), or we were created by God and placed here for a purpose as was every other living thing. Either way, we're equal to the "vermin" - put here for our own specific purposes, OR we are randomly human and they are randomly "vermin." Neither puts us as "better" than them... heh... (if you have an issue with the whole "subdue the whole earth" part of Gen. 1, check out the orriginal language and the passage's real meaning - basically we're supposed to care for all creation as a loving caretaker who does the best for all, as pet owners are supposed to!)

For what I usually deal with: this whole thing is hard for many "older" Christians often because of the older styles of teaching, and the OT is so overlooked with it's deeper meanings from the orriginal language since they can be quite controvercial....... Thus you get the comments from many of them. But if I'm supposed to help lovingly care for all creation, I'll do my part - with the creepy crawlies and the furry balls of bruxes! :mrgreen: 

And for those who don't believe in inteligent design in any form, just remember that the only reason people are supposedly "above" animals is because of random chance of genetical changes! Cheers!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I dislike humans immensely. We are dense creatures, thinking that we are above all else, and that we have a right to destroy the world of other creatures. It sickens me.


----------

